
How to Use Attribute Directives to Avoid Repetition in Angular Templates - yekuta
https://volosoft.com/blog/attribute-directives-to-avoid-repetition-in-angular-templates
======
yekuta
In this post, I will show you how attribute directives in Angular provide a
way to adapt UI elements to your components and services and setting default
values to them.

